# Freshwater To Saltwater



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

hi. i know that this can be done. i was wanting to convert my 10 gallon freshwater tank into a saltwater tank. i bought all the salt and stuff so that this can be done. ii have 4 platies in the tank right now. and rom wat i have heard that platies can be converted over to saltwater, but you need to do it very slowly. i was just wondering how much salt should i be puting in the at one time. i was thinking like a 1tbsp. like every 30 mins. to and hour. i thought that that might be good enough. well plz leave me input on what you guys think. thank you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

angeli697 said:


> hi. i know that this can be done. i was wanting to convert my 10 gallon freshwater tank into a saltwater tank. i bought all the salt and stuff so that this can be done. ii have 4 platies in the tank right now. and rom wat i have heard that platies can be converted over to saltwater, but you need to do it very slowly. i was just wondering how much salt should i be puting in the at one time. i was thinking like a 1tbsp. like every 30 mins. to and hour. i thought that that might be good enough. well plz leave me input on what you guys think. thank you.


 I wouldnt do it. If you want fw fish why dont you just keep fw? If you want sw I suggest just getting sw fish as they are much nicer IMO.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

What is the point of doing this?
To better understand the question.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think he means like those mollies which can eventually be acclimated to a full salt set up, he wants to do this with his platies. I say whats the point, just send the platies back to the store and dump out the tank clean it up and start properly.

Theres no easier way man, btw if you want SW you should look into a SW fish setup like cluster one said.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> I think he means like those mollies which can eventually be acclimated to a full salt set up, he wants to do this with his platies. I say whats the point, just send the platies back to the store and dump out the tank clean it up and start properly.
> 
> Theres no easier way man, btw if you want SW you should look into a SW fish setup like cluster one said.


 Im not even sure if platys have been used in full sw tanksbut like DT said mollies have. IMO if your going through the trouble of a sw setup i would get some nice sw fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think its a waste of time and you will probably end up killing the poor fish

Question though, what is that fish in your avatar?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

dovii


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think he means like those mollies which can eventually be acclimated to a full salt set up, he wants to do this with his platies. I say whats the point, just send the platies back to the store and dump out the tank clean it up and start properly.
> 
> Theres no easier way man, btw if you want SW you should look into a SW fish setup like cluster one said.


 Im not even sure if platys have been used in full sw tanksbut like DT said mollies have. *IMO if your going through the trouble of a sw setup i would get some nice sw fish.*
[/quote]

agreed. if you want mollies or platys just put them in a FW setup.


----------

